# Labor Day Weekend INDY payout



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

+ $47 cash tips. Not too shabby


----------



## UberTiger (Jul 29, 2014)

How many hours online?


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Newport was great this weekend. Saturday night started out slow; I had all of two trips from 9 to midnight. Then it was non-stop from 12:2o to 3:00, surging up to 4x. Sunday night was even better; thanks to an early evening monsoon it was surging 3-4x from 9:30 to 11:30, then more 4x surging after the bars closed. I cleared about $560 over 16 hours.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

UberTiger said:


> How many hours online?


Wont know that until I get my weekly report. I'll post it when it arrives.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Weekly reports are no longer being sent. At least in Chicago. They don't want to show that they lied to you, you know after rates were cut, but we would still magically make more.


----------



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

If you don't have it sent, you can still pull it from the dashboard. Go to partner invoices.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm talking about the weekly performance email, that has fares/hour and acceptance rate, etc.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

UberPissed said:


> I'm talking about the weekly performance email, that has fares/hour and acceptance rate, etc.


I have gotten mine every week. Because of Labor Day I expect it to be delayed by a day.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Mine came yesterday.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

looks like it just cleared for me. it seems to me my bank clears my lyft payments quicker than bill.coms DD


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

I did a little less than you last weekend, Randy and I had 2 weeks of the $10 phone fee since I didn't work last weekend - and $5 cash tips. I do believe word is getting out about the tipping, though. Great job!

I'm still getting my weekly summary, also.

I noticed the "opt in" hourly rates for THIS coming weekend were a bit less than last weekend. Still good money, though!


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

Emmes said:


> I did a little less than you last weekend, Randy and I had 2 weeks of the $10 phone fee since I didn't work last weekend - and $5 cash tips. I do believe word is getting out about the tipping, though. Great job!
> 
> I'm still getting my weekly summary, also.
> 
> I noticed the "opt in" hourly rates for THIS coming weekend were a bit less than last weekend. Still good money, though!


I'm a little disappointed in this weeks hourly pay. I've never seen it this low. On the plus side, I'm moving back to OKC in a few weeks, the per mile rate there is almost $1.65, min fare of $6, $0.20/min, and base fare of $2.50. Pay in Oklahoma is better. I was thinking about trying Bloomington for the extra $25, but I don't think it's worth it. Probably just stay in Indy.


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

I'll be in Indianapolis tonight and B-town tomorrow night. See how that works for me. 

When you leave for OKC, message me your "honey spots" around town. lol


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

Emmes said:


> I'll be in Indianapolis tonight and B-town tomorrow night. See how that works for me.
> 
> When you leave for OKC, message me your "honey spots" around town. lol


You got it!


----------

